# Bike Rental in VA?



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

I'll be in Virginia for four months for a school and would like to find somewhere to rent a decent road bike, anything in between Virginia Beach to Williamsburg. Also, what are good bike shops in the area that sell used bikes? I might just buy me a used road bike and use it for the four months, then pack it up and ship it home when I go back.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*A start.*

Start with these racing club sites - most of them are in the Tidewater area and have links to Tidewater bike shops: http://www.vacycling.org/clubs.html

Good shop in Newport News and Williamsburg - they have ride maps and info on local rides, races, happenings: http://bikebeatonline.com/site/intro.cfm


----------

